# Schwinn grips



## Boris (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got some dull black grips that are still quite pliable. What can I use to bring back the black without feeling sticky to the touch every time I use them?


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 8, 2011)

I keep a glass jar w/lid out in my shop filled with detergent and bleach, in go the grips for a couple of weeks, shake once in a while while they're in there. Remove, brush the grooves w/ a toothbrush, voila.


----------



## Boris (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I'll certainly give that a go. Thanks.


----------

